# Eggs



## Dave Sal

I don't know what brand I buy at the grocery store, but I make sure to cook them so that there are no runny yolks. About 10 years ago I made eggs over medium with a bit of runny yolks. Never had a problem before. Ate them at about 10am and had nothing else to eat. About 5 hours later I started sweating profusely and got that funny tingling in the back of my throat letting me know I'd be calling Ralph pretty soon. A few minutes later and I had a fever, was throwing up and "expelling" the bad egg from both ends. Turned out to be gastroenteritis, and I was basically stuck in the bathroom for about eight hours. Not my finest hour. 

My wife convinced me to go get checked out in the ER and the doctor said to never eat eggs with runny yolks, cause they are not cooked enough to kill any bacteria. I believe she was right.


----------



## Nik333

Oh, makes me want eggs. . .


----------



## SeniorSitizen

Startingover said:


> I love eggs. Good, fresh eggs.
> 
> Sadly I can’t find them lately. I was told watery, runny whites mean old eggs or or chickens were old. My aunt had healthy young, free roaming chickens. Firm whites an deep yellow yolk.
> 
> I bought farm eggs at a market. They said they get new supplies every week. Went home full of hope. No. Runny whites.
> 
> Organic eggs, free roaming, cost double here and I’d pay it but wonder if they’d be fresh?
> 
> What store brands do you use?


**********************************************
Organic? that's an open topic for lengthily debate in itself.:vs_laugh:
By word of mouth or possibly social media in your area you may find eggs from free range hens. Our small town grocer has a bulletin board just inside the door that allows for sale-s posted and we see eggs there occasionally. Possibly a drive on the outskirts of town might reveal something. 

My father taught me this bout a hundred years ago. Chickens love good green leafy Alfalfa hay. They will pick every last leaf from the stems then he used the stems for garden mulch. The next best is a laying mash that contains Alfalfa. 

It's all in the feed and good ole exercise. Any quality egg that's been refrigerated 2 weeks or less I'd consider fresh.


----------



## Bud9051

I'm a medium guy, a bit of yoke but no uncooked whites. That isn't the safest approach but it has worked for a long time. BBC had a good *article* about our morning kick starter and it swings towards "eggs are good". 

Quick egg story from before WWII. My dad was on the farm working with his uncle. Uncle spotted a fresh egg in the hay, tapped it on a beam, tipped his head back and down the hatch. Some time after that my dad spotted one so though he would give it a try so down the hatch. Well he got it down, but said it came back up like a shot. He never tried that again.

I'll keep cooking mine.

Bud


----------



## SeniorSitizen

Bud9051 said:


> I'm a medium guy, a bit of yoke but no uncooked whites. That isn't the safest approach but it has worked for a long time. BBC had a good *article* about our morning kick starter and it swings towards "eggs are good".
> 
> Quick egg story from before WWII. My dad was on the farm working with his uncle. Uncle spotted a fresh egg in the hay, tapped it on a beam, tipped his head back and down the hatch. Some time after that my dad spotted one so though he would give it a try so down the hatch. Well he got it down, but said it came back up like a shot. He never tried that again.
> 
> I'll keep cooking mine.
> 
> Bud


**********************************************
When our daughter was about 5 or 6 she was going to prove to her two older brothers she could down a raw egg just as her older brother just did. OOPs, she got the cup tipped just a minute of angle too far and it accidentally went down. Her eyes increased to about the diameter of ping pong balls but all was well and it stayed down. She doesn't eat eggs now, unless her mother prepares them as scrambled with a dash of milk and melted cheese.


----------



## Nik333

Dave's post made me wonder if it was the yolk or white that was more likely to be contaminated, since the white contains most of the protein. Found this great study that says it's the white. I'm sure most of us have had uneven cooking at times.


Sorry I can't do a link. There's a great drawing of the chicken & the egg that shows how contamination happens.

"Mechanism of egg contamination by Salmonella Enteriditis"


----------



## Nik333

Startingover said:


> I love eggs. Good, fresh eggs.
> 
> Sadly I can’t find them lately. I was told watery, runny whites mean old eggs or or chickens were old. My aunt had healthy young, free roaming chickens. Firm whites an deep yellow yolk.
> 
> I bought farm eggs at a market. They said they get new supplies every week. Went home full of hope. No. Runny whites.
> 
> Organic eggs, free roaming, cost double here and I’d pay it but wonder if they’d be fresh?
> What store brands do you use?


Can you keep a few chickens where you live?
I had a neighbor who kept his right on the other side of the fence from my bedroom. They got up early, before dawn & would wake the rooster!


----------



## Bud9051

If you like eggs probably best you don't read *this* article.

Maine has been in the headlines for all the wrong reasons when it comes to eggs. My only hope is, all remaining egg producers are being held to a higher standard, but honestly, I doubt it.

I did check the empty egg cartons and no mention of where they come from. I may have to do some more research.

Bud


----------



## BigJim

Good farm fresh eggs are far and above any bought in a store. I love my eggs over medium, yellow runny but the white has got to be done or I send it back or don't touch it. Knock on wood, I have never been sick eating an egg, so far.

I actually like my eggs cooked in a lot of hot bacon grease so the edges of the whites get a brown lacy look to them. Some thickening or red eye gravy, fresh hot biscuits, country ham and it is time to eat. We love breakfast at super time around here also.

Now that right there is so good it will make your tongue slap the roof of your mouth so hard it will knock your brains out.


----------



## ktownskier

If you are on FB, check the marketplace section. Especially if you are part of a local community group. Or check Craigslist. 

And a local community market. Farmers market have been known tp buy eggs at the store and resell them as farm fresh


----------



## kwikfishron

Dave Sal said:


> I don't know what brand I buy at the grocery store, but I make sure to cook them so that there are no runny yolks. About 10 years ago I made eggs over medium with a bit of runny yolks. Never had a problem before..............


I love my runny yolks (not whites) and never had an issue. 

I also, still to this day stuff the turkey with stuffing just like Mom did and I'm still here. :smile:

I guess I'm playing on borrowed time. lain:


----------



## Startingover

Eggs fried with toast or on a bed of wilted kale with bacon drippings, scrambled with veggies (1 egg for color and 2 whites). Spinach, bacon an egg frittata. Hard boiled then when counting calories I just eat the white with a dab of stone ground mustard for a snack. I love egg salad but too many calories so slice an egg on whole wheat bread with pickles. High protein and I don’t have high cholesterol so I enjoy them.

I’d have an urban, portable coop if I could. Chickens lay better if theres a rooster in the flock, according to aunt Sarah. 

One lady said she had fresh eggs. I bought from her twice. No they weren’t. You can also test uncooked eggs in water I read.

Favorite holiday breakfast, eggs Benedict and mimosa


----------



## Dave Sal

kwikfishron said:


> I love my runny yolks (not whites) and never had an issue.
> 
> I also, still to this day stuff the turkey with stuffing just like Mom did and I'm still here. :smile:
> I guess I'm playing on borrowed time. lain:



Well, when you're sitting on the pot with spew coming out both ends, make sure you think of me. :vs_laugh:



Until then, enjoy!


----------



## Colbyt

I grew up in the country. I watched what the chickens ate. Absolutely no free range eggs for me. Never! Ever!


I buy 95% of my eggs GoldHen eggs at Aldis. I feel slightly better about the cardboard carton and I love the price.


----------



## Nik333

Dave Sal said:


> Well, when you're sitting on the pot with spew coming out both ends, make sure you think of me. :vs_laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> Until then, enjoy!


I think I had Salmonella but it was from cantalope. There was an outbreak of S, from cantalopes contaminated by a human carrier. They weren't washed & then were cut up in cubes and sold to the hospital cafeteria. :surprise:

I thought I would drown. Literally.


----------



## Nik333

kwikfishron said:


> I love my runny yolks (not whites) and never had an issue.
> 
> I also, still to this day stuff the turkey with stuffing just like Mom did and I'm still here. :smile:
> 
> I guess I'm playing on borrowed time. lain:


It's okay if you just check the temp of the stuffing has reached 165 F


----------



## Nik333

I now have this image of someone, sick like Dave Sal, trying to work in a field or food processing line, because they feel they have to work.


----------



## wooleybooger

Nik333 said:


> It's okay if you just check the temp of the stuffing has reached 165 F


Yep 165 F is sufficient to kill salmonella. I dehydrate eggs, my dehydrator is supposed to run at 165F. I've put an instant read thermometer in the exhaust vent and seen 170*+. I vacuum pack them in half pint jars and don't worry until after I open a jar and start using it. The eggs are clean until the jar is opened, then all bets are off as in any other food handling.

BTW my instant read is accurate. They are quite easy to check and calibrate if found to be off.


----------



## SeniorSitizen

Startingover said:


> I love eggs. Good, fresh eggs.



Are these what you be looking for?:biggrin2:
Not necessarily the double yoke, and I'll have to mention to the niece that the white egg has a little poop on it and isn't picture perfect.:vs_laugh: 
BTY, she is a 5 hour drive from me but for some reason _Uncle SeniorSitizen _has been adopted as her advisor.


----------



## ktownskier

wooleybooger said:


> BTW my instant read is accurate. They are quite easy to check and calibrate if found to be off.


And how do you check your instant read?

Just curious.


----------



## Bud9051

Hi SS, have to ask, why different colors? My nephew has a small flock and I buy his extra when there is any and I get the same color collection you show. Wondered if it was the food preference of each hen. Love the blue, reminds me of coloring eggs for the kids at Easter.

Bud


----------



## SeniorSitizen

Bud9051 said:


> Hi SS, have to ask, why different colors? My nephew has a small flock and I buy his extra when there is any and I get the same color collection you show. Wondered if it was the food preference of each hen. Love the blue, reminds me of coloring eggs for the kids at Easter.
> 
> Bud


It's in the breeding, BUT, the yokes are always yellow.:surprise:


----------



## wooleybooger

ktownskier said:


> And how do you check your instant read?
> 
> Just curious.


You can check them by filling a glass with ice and water. Give it a bit to cool the water and put the thermometer in it. The thermometer should read 32 F. In can also be checked at 212 or whatever temp water boils at where you are similarly by immersing the probe in boiling water.This applies to analog or digital thermometers.

An analog thermometer can be adjusted by holding the nut on the back and turning the bezel and ring until the appropriate number is under the pointer. Notice the nut in the picture.










A digital thermometer may have an offset function allowing you to make corrections that way. I don't have a digital thermometer so I'm not sure how to make corrections if they are off some.


----------



## BigJim

wooleybooger said:


> You can check them by filling a glass with ice and water. Give it a bit to cool the water and put the thermometer in it. The thermometer should read 32 F. In can also be checked at 212 or whatever temp water boils at where you are similarly by immersing the probe in boiling water.This applies to analog or digital thermometers.
> 
> An analog thermometer can be adjusted by holding the nut on the back and turning the bezel and ring until the appropriate number is under the pointer. Notice the nut in the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A digital thermometer may have an offset function allowing you to make corrections that way. I don't have a digital thermometer so I'm not sure how to make corrections if they are off some.


I check mine with boiling water because in this area water will never get more than 212 degrees when in liquid state no matter how much heat you put to it.

I didn't know how to adjust the analog, thanks for the tip.


----------



## wooleybooger

There are calculators on the internet that will give you the boiling point of water at altitude or barometric pressure. I'm not sure I understand them, probably the best thing to do if you don't know that temp is to ask your country agent or similar person.


----------



## SeniorSitizen

Bud9051 said:


> Hi SS, have to ask, why different colors? My nephew has a small flock and I buy his extra when there is any and I get the same color collection you show. Wondered if it was the food preference of each hen. Love the blue, reminds me of coloring eggs for the kids at Easter.
> 
> Bud


 Ear lobe color??? Possibly more than you ever wanted to know about a chicken and eggs.:biggrin2:


https://www.canr.msu.edu/news/why_are_chicken_eggs_different_colors


----------



## wooleybooger

SeniorSitizen said:


> Ear lobe color??? Possibly more than you ever wanted to know about a chicken and eggs.:biggrin2:
> 
> 
> https://www.canr.msu.edu/news/why_are_chicken_eggs_different_colors


Well yes it is more than I wanted to know but, I've learned something so for those like me who don't/didn't know.


----------



## SeniorSitizen

I've known bout the ear lobe color for a long time. It's handy info. when bidding on _USED_ laying hens at an auction. :biggrin2:And OMG the price. But all that other genetics of the internals is more that I need to know too but I do find those things interesting that someone would study that.


----------



## Nik333

SeniorSitizen said:


> I've known bout the ear lobe color for a long time. It's handy info. when bidding on _USED_ laying hens at an auction. :biggrin2:And OMG the price. But all that other genetics of the internals is more that I need to know too but I do find those things interesting that someone would study that.


What's a used laying ben?:smile:


----------



## SeniorSitizen

Nik333 said:


> What's a used laying ben?:smile:


That's the rooster named ben the farmer thought was laying an egg occasionally because the kids gathered 1 more egg than the number of hens they possessed.:biggrin2:


----------



## Startingover

Senior, aunt Sarah said white chickens were too flighty an eggs would break inside them. Are white Leghorns?

I’ll try Nellies eggs next because the name sounds like a trustworthy chicken rancher.


----------



## SeniorSitizen

Startingover said:


> Senior, aunt Sarah said white chickens were too flighty an eggs would break inside them. Are white Leghorns?
> 
> I’ll try Nellies eggs next because the name sounds like a trustworthy chicken rancher.


 Copied info. : White Leghorn temperament - Nervous, Flighty

I suppose Aunt Sarah could be correct in certain circumstances.

I was taught to knock on the door before entering the hen house to help prevent the nervous / flighty disposition.


----------



## Startingover

Knock on henhouse.....cute. She said diet is what makes shells firm and she mixed her own feed. She let her chickens out in daytime in about 1/2 acre. Evening she’d go out using her walker, with a basket on front, filled with small pc of wood. She’d throw pieces of wood behind the chickens to round them up and chase them to the henhouse for the night. She wrote date on eggs with a pencil.


----------



## BigJim

I wish we could have chickens here, I never thought I would say I miss raising chickens but I do. Good fresh farm chicken fried perfect is hard to beat. We eat so much chicken around here our breath is starting to smell like laying mash. lol 

Did you ever see an egg without a shell? I have seen quite a few in my life. I always loved it when frying eggs one of them would be a double yolker.


----------



## Startingover

Jim, without shell? How could that be? ( only when I crack them open). 

A little market back in Ohio where I bought eggs.... there was always 1-2 double yolk eggs.

Last night my grocer had 1/2 dz cartons of Nellie eggs. I’m very hopeful.


----------



## SeniorSitizen

Without a shell we called a soft shell. Google - Anatomy of an egg for all the details.


----------



## BigJim

SeniorSitizen said:


> Without a shell we called a soft shell. Google - Anatomy of an egg for all the details.


We did too, I guess the shell just didn't harden up like it should have. This is crazy but I was walking from the corn crib with my dad and one of his hens was in the path just standing there, I just pushed her out of the way with my foot and she laid a soft shell egg on my foot, no joke. lol

And that reminded me of when a fox was getting dads chickens. He had to go to town and couldn't stick around and wait for the fox to come back. We knew it would come back soon because it had taken a chicken instead of killing and eating it there.

I got the shotgun and got behind a stump and waited, about 1/2 hour and here comes the fox sneaking, headed for the chickens. He was coming from the hog pen and I couldn't shoot him without hitting the hogs. 

I waited until he got down to the chickens and he veered off to the side as he took off after one. When he grabbed a chicken, I raised up and let him have it, the bad part is I also dropped 5 or 6 more chickens at the same time. And one chicken which was way way out of range of the buckshot fell over, I still don't see how I hit that one but one pellet got her. We cleaned a bunch of chickens that day.


----------



## Audreygroff

Are you able to have a few chickens where you live? They are very easy to raise and maintain, and you get fresh eggs most mornings!


----------



## chileboy

Startingover said:


> I love eggs. Good, fresh eggs.
> 
> Sadly I can’t find them lately. I was told watery, runny whites mean old eggs or or chickens were old. My aunt had healthy young, free roaming chickens. Firm whites an deep yellow yolk.
> 
> I bought farm eggs at a market. They said they get new supplies every week. Went home full of hope. No. Runny whites.
> 
> Organic eggs, free roaming, cost double here and I’d pay it but wonder if they’d be fresh?
> 
> What store brands do you use?


There's only a couple of brands I will use, but mainly I buy only Pete & Gerry's Organic Eggs not sure how in wide an area they're available (I'm in NJ). They're awesome, deep orange yolks and fantastic taste. I didn't know how good they were actually, until after eating them for awhile, I bought another brand and there was an unmistakable difference in taste.

They're all sourced from small farms. They are pricey, no doubt, but organic and certified humane, both which are important to me (yes, it means something). Check out their website (no, I have no relation to them!)

Target sells another brand that is also egg-cellent, Vital Farms.

And, I'll say this, I'm older than I care to admit and I've been eating two- and three-minute soft-boiled eggs, barely cooked I guess, my whole life and have never had an ill effect. Guess I've been lucky!

I remember my Dad used to say when I had a beer "You want egg in your beer?" He told me my grandfather (his Dad) used to hang at a local bar and they'd crack raw eggs into their beer. I don't know if that's a local, or outdated thing. Maybe salmonella can't survive in beer.


----------



## BigJim

chileboy said:


> There's only a couple of brands I will use, but mainly I buy only Pete & Gerry's Organic Eggs not sure how in wide an area they're available (I'm in NJ). They're awesome, deep orange yolks and fantastic taste. I didn't know how good they were actually, until after eating them for awhile, I bought another brand and there was an unmistakable difference in taste.
> 
> They're all sourced from small farms. They are pricey, no doubt, but organic and certified humane, both which are important to me (yes, it means something). Check out their website (no, I have no relation to them!)
> 
> Target sells another brand that is also egg-cellent, Vital Farms.
> 
> And, I'll say this, I'm older than I care to admit and I've been eating two- and three-minute soft-boiled eggs, barely cooked I guess, my whole life and have never had an ill effect. Guess I've been lucky!
> 
> I remember my Dad used to say when I had a beer "You want egg in your beer?" He told me my grandfather (his Dad) used to hang at a local bar and they'd crack raw eggs into their beer. I don't know if that's a local, or outdated thing. Maybe salmonella can't survive in beer.


Egg in your beer brought back memories of when I was in the Navy, some of the fellows would go over and go to bars where they would have picked eggs and draft beer. Whooooo mama, when they came back that night it would run you out of the place, draft beer f*rts are toxic. They would cross your eyes and dot your Ts. lol


----------



## rittimcd

As a former owner of chickens, guinea, and water fowl, I feel the need to chime in here...LOL
I used to sell organic eggs and cannot find anyone local who is willing to feed organic, so I usually get organic ones from the store or regular free-range eggs from local sources. If I get them from the store, I make sure to get ones from smaller producers because I like to support them, plus, I don't trust huge producers.

You can easily test whether eggs are older or not, by dropping them in a bowl of water. Fresh eggs will lie on their side and barely move. As they get older, gasses form inside and that makes the egg become lighter. If they float to the top, they're pretty old. With that said, I once found a nest with 16 guinea eggs and I did the water test. They all still stayed at the bottom and were good, although it was in the middle of summer. 

I'm originally from Germany and over there, eggs do not get refrigerated at the store and I have continued that tradition. I've never had a bad egg, storing them in the pantry.
Hens don't lay more eggs if a rooster is present, that's a myth. They lay an average of 5 eggs per week and depending on the breed, some lay more, some less. Heritage breeds lay less because they haven't been bred to pump out as many eggs as only possible.
Okay, off my soap box, it's a subject that I used to be very passionate about and it was nice to do some chicken talk again, it's been a while...:biggrin2:


----------



## BigJim

rittimcd said:


> As a former owner of chickens, guinea, and water fowl, I feel the need to chime in here...LOL
> I used to sell organic eggs and cannot find anyone local who is willing to feed organic, so I usually get organic ones from the store or regular free-range eggs from local sources. If I get them from the store, I make sure to get ones from smaller producers because I like to support them, plus, I don't trust huge producers.
> 
> You can easily test whether eggs are older or not, by dropping them in a bowl of water. Fresh eggs will lie on their side and barely move. As they get older, gasses form inside and that makes the egg become lighter. If they float to the top, they're pretty old. With that said, I once found a nest with 16 guinea eggs and I did the water test. They all still stayed at the bottom and were good, although it was in the middle of summer.
> 
> I'm originally from Germany and over there, eggs do not get refrigerated at the store and I have continued that tradition. I've never had a bad egg, storing them in the pantry.
> Hens don't lay more eggs if a rooster is present, that's a myth. They lay an average of 5 eggs per week and depending on the breed, some lay more, some less. Heritage breeds lay less because they haven't been bred to pump out as many eggs as only possible.
> Okay, off my soap box, it's a subject that I used to be very passionate about and it was nice to do some chicken talk again, it's been a while...:biggrin2:


And we fresh egg eaters appreciate the information, thanks.


----------



## SeniorSitizen

We're probably fortunate to have a supplier about 30 miles from out meager small town grocer. You've probably heard of fresh eggs boiled being difficult to peel opposed to older eggs and the many ways to solve that problem. Ours are so fresh I made a egg dipper of hammered copper. 

But I do miss the orange yoke color when we had chickens and fed alfalfa hay. Yep, you read it right, good green leafy irrigated alfalfa hay as their legume and they'll pick every leaf from the stems. 

And I was amused reading* rittimcd's* reply about the Guinea eggs. It seems as if nature has provided the bird brains with just the right information as to how many eggs can be laid and not spoil.


----------



## Startingover

Nellies let me down. Runny whites. 

Not sure if city would allow chickens but I don’t have time for more chores much as I would like to own a few

Even if I murdered some when about 8 yrs old. I was given baby chicks. I overheard someone tell mother that newspaper over the box keeps them warm at night. Well I wanted mine to be extra warm. 

Laid out big sheet of newspaper, put a chick in the corner snd rolled it up tucked the ends under and stacked each ball in the corner of the box. I went to bed happy my chicks were snug. Not so happy when mother woke me up yelling My chicks were dead.


----------



## SeniorSitizen

Startingover said:


> Nellies let me down. Runny whites.
> 
> 
> Laid out big sheet of newspaper, put a chick in the corner snd rolled it up tucked the ends under and stacked each ball in the corner of the box. I went to bed happy my chicks were snug. Not so happy when mother woke me up yelling My chicks were dead.



OH NO
and
OH NO again


that can happen so easily


----------



## Bud9051

Just picked up a dozen Nellie's, will let you know how they are. The label says distributed by a company in NH but no idea where the chickens are located. Fingers crossed that I see/taste a difference.

Bud


----------



## jpenney

Whole Foods has the best eggs around here, no idea what brand though. Nice thick albumen, chewy-looking yolks and really thick shells. Tasty too. Good stuff.





Startingover said:


> I love eggs. Good, fresh eggs.
> 
> Sadly I can’t find them lately. I was told watery, runny whites mean old eggs or or chickens were old. My aunt had healthy young, free roaming chickens. Firm whites an deep yellow yolk.
> 
> I bought farm eggs at a market. They said they get new supplies every week. Went home full of hope. No. Runny whites.
> 
> Organic eggs, free roaming, cost double here and I’d pay it but wonder if they’d be fresh?
> 
> What store brands do you use?


----------



## Startingover

Bud, since you live closer to the source yours will probably be fresher. I was surprised when I boiled the rest of mine the eggs did lay on the bottom of the pan of water which means fresh. 

Jpenny, im too far from Whole Foods (in Orlando) but do like that store. I’m a bit closer to Trader Joes. Next time at either place I’ll try their eggs. Thanks


----------



## Bud9051

I've now had two breakfast meals with the Nellies eggs and as expected, darker yellow yokes and less runny whites. I have terrible taste buds but yes I'd say better and even though a bit more expensive I will invest in a better product. I think my reading on the link I posted got to me, gag.

As I have talked about on many threads I'm still fighting to take off more pounds. One step I'm going to add with the new eggs will be "one egg breakfasts". The Nellies eggs are a good excuse and reducing the volume I eat is always good and better than skipping that first meal.

A quick update while I'm here, 3 doctors were emphatic that I get off of my daily 800mg of Ibuprofen as it was bad for my BP, but they had NOTHING to offer to replace the pain control. I've added cbd and now down to 200mg daily and absolutely no benefit to BP. I do like getting off of the Ibuprofen, but annoyed by the quality of guidance from the medical people I've seen.

Sorry for drifting.

Bud


----------



## SeniorSitizen

Nik333 said:


> What's a used laying ben?:smile:



Just pulling your chain a little. Pre-Owned.


----------



## Startingover

Bud, I will say we have some great doctors here. I wonder if they’re golfers snd like our weather? Whats cbd?

Another way I eat eggs for a filling snack is pickled.


----------



## SeniorSitizen

Startingover said:


> Another way I eat eggs for a filling snack is pickled.


 ***************************************************
OMG, I had forgotten about that. When we had laying hens I saved home canned beet pickle juice to make pickled eggs. Loved those things. Determined when they had pickled enough by how deep the red color had penetrated.


Thanks for the reminder. Have no beet juice so I'll try sweet pickle or bread and butter pickle juice.


----------



## Nik333

Bud9051 said:


> I've now had two breakfast meals with the Nellies eggs and as expected, darker yellow yokes and less runny whites. I have terrible taste buds but yes I'd say better and even though a bit more expensive I will invest in a better product. I think my reading on the link I posted got to me, gag.
> 
> As I have talked about on many threads I'm still fighting to take off more pounds. One step I'm going to add with the new eggs will be "one egg breakfasts". The Nellies eggs are a good excuse and reducing the volume I eat is always good and better than skipping that first meal.
> 
> A quick update while I'm here, 3 doctors were emphatic that I get off of my daily 800mg of Ibuprofen as it was bad for my BP, but they had NOTHING to offer to replace the pain control. I've added cbd and now down to 200mg daily and absolutely no benefit to BP. I do like getting off of the Ibuprofen, but annoyed by the quality of guidance from the medical people I've seen.
> 
> Sorry for drifting.
> 
> Bud


They may be trying to soften the side-effect descriptions. Ibuprofen is hard on heart & kidneys, as well as stomach, of course. So they tell you BP because that's your goal. See how that works? :smile: They do all work together.

Maybe think of this as a challenge to get your own intrinsic pain-fighting properties revved back up.


----------



## Startingover

Senior, but your eggs won’t have that deep purple color. I buy a jar of pickled beets, eat the beets, then add a bit of water an vinegar to the juice. Which reminds me I haven’t made deviled eggs for awhile. 

I told this once, when I made deviled eggs for a party with black olive slices on top. A 5 yr old boy told his mom “there were tires on the eggs”


----------



## Startingover

Chiliboy, tried buying Pete an Gerry eggs today but today is the 1st an all cartons expired on 3rd or 5th. Bought Vitals so again i’m hopeful. This is a nice store but i have to check expiration dates. 

Florida has some chicken farms in north Fla. when semis go thru this one little town, loaded with stacks of crates of chickens it looks like snow with all the white feathers blowing around.


----------



## SeniorSitizen

Startingover said:


> Senior, but your eggs won’t have that deep purple color. I buy a jar of pickled beets, eat the beets, then add a bit of water an vinegar to the juice. Which reminds me I haven’t made deviled eggs for awhile.
> 
> I told this once, when I made deviled eggs for a party with black olive slices on top. A 5 yr old boy told his mom “there were tires on the eggs”


 I'm betten if i put enuff red food coloring in that pickle juice i can change the color, maybe for better or maybe for worse and I'll eventually try it just for fun.

I stopped by the little grocer store today and bought a jar of pickled beets. Taking to wife about it and she said even with home caned beets she always doctored the juice with a pinch or 2 of salt and a dab more of vinegar. She's a cook by taste / test girl.


----------



## Bud9051

I'm bad. I like to cook but struggle to boil an egg. So I googled and was surprised at what I found. We have been talking about buying fresh eggs and some of the "how to" links on perfect hard boiled eggs say to use "old" eggs. Maybe hard boiled is where all of the old eggs should go.

Anyway, tried a couple of my Nellies (fresh I think) and didn't cook long enough so had to nuke them before eating. But the real problem was peeling the shell. Mine were looking like a cratered moon.

Tips please and I'll use some of my regular eggs instead of my Nellies.

Bud


----------



## Audreygroff

Bud, you'll get a thousand different tips for hard boiling the fresh eggs (most of them requiring a steamer or instapot), but the method I use is simply to get the water boiling first, then put the eggs in and boil for about 15 minutes, replace the hot water with cold and that should do it.


----------



## SeniorSitizen

The only time the wife needs purdy peeled eggs is for deviled eggs and those moon craters don't show much.

According to my pic records I made this hammered copper egg dipper 10 years ago so peeling those fresh eggs isn't necessary. Cut in half, swirl the dipper in the half shell and dip it out because they get chopped up in something anyway. Wifey isn't very mechanical so she asks me to do that sometimes. Maybe takes 3-4 min to do a dozen.

About 20 years ago, I discovered by reading somewhere, to boil eggs allow to boil for 2-3 minutes, remove from the heat and allow to cool in the hot water.


----------



## Nik333

SeniorSitizen said:


> The only time the wife needs purdy peeled eggs is for deviled eggs and those moon craters don't show much.
> 
> According to my pic records I made this hammered copper egg dipper 10 years ago so peeling those fresh eggs isn't necessary. Cut in half, swirl the dipper in the half shell and dip it out because they get chopped up in something anyway. Wifey isn't very mechanical so she asks me to do that sometimes. Maybe takes 3-4 min to do a dozen.
> 
> About 20 years ago, I discovered by reading somewhere, to boil eggs allow to boil for 2-3 minutes, remove from the heat and allow to cool in the hot water.


:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2: I'll have to remember that! "Honey, I'm not very mechanical, would you do this (annoying, tedious job)?"


----------



## SeniorSitizen

Speaking of eggs; eggs were so plentiful on the farm we sometimes used them for entertainment. It was more fun than listening to Fibber McGee and Molly on the radio. But of course we didn't use toilet tissue rolls, all we had was the Kansas City Starr.
This fellow demonstrating doesn't know it but a straw broom is what was used to knock the pan from the glass. Ponder that for a little bit.:smile:


----------



## ktownskier

Personally, I like my eggs where the whites are just set. Lightly basted is what I ask for. If pressured, I ask for my eggs over gently. Or poached. Or Softly scrambled. 

I like my yolks to be runny so that I can sop them up with some buttered toast. Or to mix in with the hash browns and hollandaise sauce when I have my all time favorite egg dish. Eggs Benedict. And it has to be made with Canadian Bacon. (Not sure what our north of the border friends call it) Ham is just too salty. Preferably with house made hollandaise but the Knorr packaged stuff is pretty good but heavy. I mix it in with the butter while its melting and then whisk it into the milk to make it a bit lighter.


----------



## Nik333

ktownskier said:


> Personally, I like my eggs where the whites are just set. Lightly basted is what I ask for. If pressured, I ask for my eggs over gently. Or poached. Or Softly scrambled.
> 
> I like my yolks to be runny so that I can sop them up with some buttered toast. Or to mix in with the hash browns and hollandaise sauce when I have my all time favorite egg dish. Eggs Benedict. And it has to be made with Canadian Bacon. (Not sure what our north of the border friends call it) Ham is just too salty. Preferably with house made hollandaise but the Knorr packaged stuff is pretty good but heavy. I mix it in with the butter while its melting and then whisk it into the milk to make it a bit lighter.


My favorite, too, but sauce by scratch.


----------



## chileboy

Bud9051 said:


> I'm bad. I like to cook but struggle to boil an egg. So I googled and was surprised at what I found. We have been talking about buying fresh eggs and some of the "how to" links on perfect hard boiled eggs say to use "old" eggs. Maybe hard boiled is where all of the old eggs should go.
> 
> Anyway, tried a couple of my Nellies (fresh I think) and didn't cook long enough so had to nuke them before eating. But the real problem was peeling the shell. Mine were looking like a cratered moon.
> 
> Tips please and I'll use some of my regular eggs instead of my Nellies.
> 
> Bud


I'm older than I'll admit, and I thought I'd heard every trick for peeling hard boiled eggs - most of which "kind of worked most of the the time."

I just a year or so ago learned the one trick that never fails me: _allow the eggs to come to room temperature first_ (if you're in a hurry, you can put them in tap-hot water for about 5 minutes, but that doesn't seem to work quite as well for some reason).

The rest is pretty standard: get the water boiling, lower the eggs in slowly with a spoon and bring back to a low boil for about 10-15 minutes (depending on how hard you like them, I like them softer). Remove from heat and run cold water into the pot for a minute or so (I dump the hot out from one side at the same time to speed up the cooling). Let them sit for a couple of minutes, smack them lightly on the counter and roll to put a bunch of cracks all around the shell (don't be timid!) and peel.

This has never failed me.


----------



## Startingover

One last idea for eggs.


----------



## SeniorSitizen

I got myself some of those farm fresh eggs. It only took a 8 hr. drive 1 way and threaten my sis to get 18 rather than a meager dozen. But with those poached to perfection, a home made Bisquick waffle and a couple pieces of my famous grill char-coaled bacon I've had the best breakfasts in decades.


----------



## Nik333

SeniorSitizen said:


> I got myself some of those farm fresh eggs. It only took a 8 hr. drive 1 way and threaten my sis to get 18 rather than a meager dozen. But with those poached to perfection, a home made Bisquick waffle and a couple pieces of my famous grill char-coaled bacon I've had the best breakfasts in decades.


What did you threaten her with?:smile:


----------



## SeniorSitizen

Nik333 said:


> What did you threaten her with?:smile:


 You're getting rather personal, but I'll tell ya if you promise not to tell another single soul.

I threatened to cut her from my will and she wouldn't get the very unique and valuable whet stone that belonged to our granddad.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Bud9051

Update on my efforts to "boil an egg". Shouldn't be difficult but all too often my pot ends up looking like poached eggs, they crack open. I have avoided posting my failures as they upset me so yesterday I was determined to do it right. Success. I cooked just half a dozen for 10 minutes and they came out perfect. I had saved a tall pickle jar with juice so in they went. Sampled one a few hours later and I liked it. Breakfast this morning will be 2 boiled eggs.

I will experiment with different pickling brine but at least now I can "boil an egg".

Bud


----------



## rjniles

Bud9051 said:


> Update on my efforts to "boil an egg". Shouldn't be difficult but all too often my pot ends up looking like poached eggs, they crack open. I have avoided posting my failures as they upset me so yesterday I was determined to do it right. Success. I cooked just half a dozen for 10 minutes and they came out perfect. I had saved a tall pickle jar with juice so in they went. Sampled one a few hours later and I liked it. Breakfast this morning will be 2 boiled eggs.
> 
> I will experiment with different pickling brine but at least now I can "boil an egg".
> 
> Bud


Bud,
Allow your eggs to warm up before you cook them, 15-20 minutes on the counter is enough.

Sent from my RCT6A03W13E using Tapatalk


----------



## Bud9051

That's basically what i did, Chileboy described it above. But I even went slower to be sure those eggs were well warmed up.

Previous failures over the years have been because I rushed the process. This way I know what works and will allow the time needed.

I also like soft boiled eggs so will try 7 or 8 minutes until I get the right time.

These are also the Nellie eggs and i'm starting to taste the difference, maybe just mind over matter.

Bud


----------



## SeniorSitizen

Purchased canned beets just don't equal home canned so it took me awhile to empty the pint jar for pickled eggs but that test is done. Now for other pickled egg flavors like dill, sweet, bread and butter possibly.


----------



## ktownskier

chileboy said:


> I'm older than I'll admit, and I thought I'd heard every trick for peeling hard boiled eggs - most of which "kind of worked most of the the time."
> 
> I just a year or so ago learned the one trick that never fails me: _allow the eggs to come to room temperature first_ (if you're in a hurry, you can put them in tap-hot water for about 5 minutes, but that doesn't seem to work quite as well for some reason).
> 
> The rest is pretty standard: get the water boiling, lower the eggs in slowly with a spoon and bring back to a low boil for about 10-15 minutes (depending on how hard you like them, I like them softer). Remove from heat and run cold water into the pot for a minute or so (I dump the hot out from one side at the same time to speed up the cooling). Let them sit for a couple of minutes, smack them lightly on the counter and roll to put a bunch of cracks all around the shell (don't be timid!) and peel.
> 
> This has never failed me.


I know that this thread is kind of dead but.....

I don't remember reading this, but one of the ways I have made hard cooked eggs is to put them in a large pot of boiling water, put the lid on and take them off the heat and let them sit for 17 minutes. Take an egg out and crack the shell as @chileboy suggest. 

Crack it on the counter to get some cracks started, and then roll it around to get the cracks going all over. Then, under cold running water, start peeling. The water helps lift the shells off the egg and makes for an easier peeling. 

Check the egg to make sure it is done to your satisfaction. If it is, then pour out the hot water and pour ice and water into the pot to help cool down the eggs. Crushed ice works better, so if you have an ice make with a crushed ice option, make a bunch of crushed ice (You can do this while the eggs are cooking.)

Once the ice has melted, the eggs should be cooled enough. Pour off the water and shake the eggs in the pan, HARD.

And then peel the shells off under the running water.


----------



## Old Thomas

We live in western NY and central FL. I noticed in FL that egg shells are fragile, half the cartons in the store have cracked eggs. In NY, you almost need a sledge hammer to break an egg. FL eggs have light yellow yolks while NY eggs have darker amber colored yolks. The big egg farm servicing a lot of western NY feeds their chickens marigold petals, giving the yolks a darker color.


----------



## Timborooni

Hello folks. Haven't been around much other than the occasional brief lurk, on account of some health and life challenges. On the mend. Anywho...

Pickled eggs, them purple wonders. My grandmother made em when I was a kid, and I loved them! As a wee lad of 9-10, i would help my older brother deliver newspapers, for a dollar or two pay. Every once in a while I would stop by a small beer joint located along my route. There on the bar sat this huge jar of purple pickled eggs. I have to admit I was a bit skeptical of the eggs in such a setting, but I would mosey over to the jar and peer in with feigned curiosity, and disgust. Never failed, the boys at the bar would challenge me to eat one of them purple eggs. "No way", as I backed away. "I'll give you a dollar, boy", said one. "No way, ain't gonna", said I. "I'll throw in a dollar" said another. I'd step forward peering into that jar of purple orbs, and slowly shake my head, "No". 3 dollars, 4 dollars....they thought they had me, but who had who? I would hold out until the money got good, then i'd choke down one of them eggs, holding my breath until I was about as purple they was. They nearly rolled on the floor laughing, and I rolled out of there with a handful of dollar bills.

I'd give it a little time before coyly wondering back in there, "Hey, there's that boy that eats them purple eggs. Hey boy, i'll give you dollar.....". Worked every time. :biggrin2:

They weren't as good as my grandmother's, but they weren't half bad, a might gamey. No telling how long that same jar had been there. Sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do, if the price is right. :thumbup1:


----------



## Bud9051

Finished off the half dozen I tried in the leftover pickle jar and now want to put together a brine specific for the next batch. Not sure how often you can reuse the old mix but it isn't the cost so starting new each time will be fine. Probably get more than a dozen in that jar.

And good morning and welcome back .

Bud


----------



## Nik333

Bud9051 said:


> Finished off the half dozen I tried in the leftover pickle jar and now want to put together a brine specific for the next batch. Not sure how often you can reuse the old mix but it isn't the cost so starting new each time will be fine. Probably get more than a dozen in that jar.
> 
> And good morning and welcome back .
> 
> Bud




Some of the eggs' fluids would be going into the salty brine, if I remember my Osmosis, correctly. :wink2: I'd put new brine out each time.


----------



## Startingover

Bud, i use my purple juice twice for my hard boiled eggs. After that eggs don’t get purple enough. But then i only do about 6 eggs at a time.


----------

